# My new rescue: Cassidy!



## Jenya05 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I joined here sometime after I got my first havanese GusGus last summer (I have lurked around a lot, but never had anything of my own to post.). He has been a dream come true and an absolute best friend! Because we never introduced ourselves properly, I attached a picture of Guser is his Christmas coat 

I was totally happy with just one havanese, but my friend learned of a poor little girl in a less than great sitation. She didn't have it as bad as many rescues, being kept in garages or dark cages, but her mom just didn't understand how to be a good mommy. She had other dogs and let them bully Cassidy since she was first brought home as a pup (Cas is a little less than a year old now) and did not pay attention to Cas's grooming needs--resulting in a very timid girl with severely matted undercoat. I am afraid there might be more to the story though because she is _terrified_ of men!

We decided to *foster* Cassidy since we have experience with Havs and understand their temperament and typical behaviors. We are hoping her timidity can be overcome because she really is such a sweet girl!

On Wednesday DH was taking the pups out to potty and Cassidy got spooked and ended up slipping out of her collar. Because she is scared of men, when DH reached down to grab her, she took off running! She was last seen heading straight down the middle of a moderately busy street. Needless to say, we were wrecks! We distributed over 450 flyer, hung up posters, put ads in the paper and on craigslist, contacted every shelter/vet/pound in the area, and scoured the areas endlessly. After four very scary days, someone called us and had found her!

For being 25 degrees outside and snowing, she was in surprisingly good shape! Aside from behing dehydrated, the vet gave her a clean bill of health. Unfortunately her coat was much more matted than it started with (I had initially had hopes of getting her all combed out) so she had to be shaved ALL THE WAY down. I included pictures from the day we got her, the day she was found, and the day she got groomed.

Anyway, I was hoping for some advice. GusGus has been a perfect little gentleman to Cassidy. In fact, he was so excited when she came home because he had a new playmate! However, Cassidy is somewhat agressive towards GusGus. I assume it is because she has only interacted with bullying dogs and doesn't know the proper way to ineract, but GusGus has started avoiding her. She doesn't growl or bare her teeth or anything, but she snaps at him if he has a toy she wants and occassionally if he comes up to me when she is sitting beside me. Does anyone have good techniques for curtailing this type of behavior? How about overcoming her phobia of men?

I would really like to adopt Cassidy, but I don't want Guser to have to live in fear. And I also don't want Cas to become a shrinking violet everytime DH is in the room. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What cute little Havs GusGus and Cassidy are! My only advice is concerning being afraid of men. Abby was like that when we got her at 8 mos. old and the thing that worked best was giving little treats. My DH gave her treats and now she loves him, too! Of course, this was a gradual process. Good luck with Cassidy - she is a beautiful girl. I'm sure you will get lots of good advice from this forum.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. Precious photos. GusGus and Cassidy will probably work out their pecking order in time and become friends. Many of the Havs seem to have men issues when fostered, your DH feeding and caring for her will change that in time.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are adorable. I'm sure that they will work out their hierarchy with no problem, given a little time. As for the issue with men, it has been a recurrent problem with some havs and the advice often has been to have the men in your world give the dog treats in a very non threatening way over time. However, since I've not personally had that issue, I'll leave the advice to those who know better.

I know the terror you must have felt when she disappeared, having lived through it myself more than once. Thank goodness her angels were working overtime to protect her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are wonderful to take in Cassidy and with some work & patience & some of the good advice given here, it should all work out! And I'm so glad you found Cassidy after she bolted. Phew. Another chance.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Great looking "kids". 

The only advise I have is please buy a harness-the dogs are less likely to slip out of that than a regular collar.

So glad to hear you got her back and that she was in good shape.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree, a harness will make you feel better!!! Glad she was found unharmed!


----------



## Jenya05 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I just went out an bought a harness for her. Hopefully this will give me a little more peace of mind. 

She is SUCH a sweet girl and is already making progress. In fact, after I wrote this last night after, she let my DH pet her for a little while--a huge step! I have high hopes that she will overcome much of her timidity, but I know it will be a gradual process and take some time. I will keep you posted!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

The other thing to remember with timid dogs is that no dog likes to be loomed over. They should be approached sideways, then crouch down and offer a treat sideways. The treat can even be tossed nearer the dog if it is unwilling to approach. If the person is a stranger, it is good if they avoid eye contact at first, or even just stand with their back to the dog until the dog is curious and comes over to sniff. Then give lots of treats, but without bending over the dog.

This was advice from our dog trainer with Rascal who started going through some shyness with strangers at the door, especially men. We had anyone who came to the door, who was willing, go through the procedure with him. It is making a difference!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww Cassidy is cute! Her face reminds me of Maddie's!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

GusGus and Cassidy are so sweet. I don't have any advice but just want to wish you all the very best.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh she is just sweet as pie !! Thank you for doing that for her!
Could the behavior just be her wanting to be the alpha over him?? Does she expect to eat first? Can you hold GusGus like a baby with his belly exposed, but not her?? It might simply be the two of them establishing their place in the pack.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

They are both so cute! I have had Lilly for almost 3 months, she is 7 months old. She is very competitive with my 90 pound Hannah when it comes to chewy treats, food and toys. As time goes by it is getting better. I do step in if they get too aggressive. If Lilly steals Hannahs chewy I will take it away, give it back to Hannah and give Lilly a different one - over and over. I've been keeping *a lot *of chewys around so they can't get too possessive. Hannah will actually let Lilly eat out of her bowl. I always wonder when to step in, whether they're playing or "bickering". It is getting better though. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are both cuties. It was great that you took Cassidy in. Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for taking Cassidy in. I hope she will work out for you. They may just need some time. There are many wonderful tips on aggression and other training things here

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_weblinks&view=categories&Itemid=200029


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

When I got my Hav from a pet store (later found out from a puppy mill), she was aggressively terrified of dark skinned men. Therefore, the men who work in my apartment building couldn't come near her, men in stores were problems and even when a dark skinned man stopped on the street to comment about how cute she was....she quickly convinced him she wasn't so cute 

I am white and she did not have this problem with white skinned men. 

Finally I got a few of the dark or black men who work in my building to help me and we began to be very friendly. I literally had to hold their hand to get her over her aggression toward them. But after doing that a few times with a few men, things are much better.

My guess is that she was treated badly by a black man while at the puppy mill and it stuck. But my being friends with the men, being physically close to them, seemed to alleviate the problem almost entirely.

Louise


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, that is a great link to HRI's list of sites to check out! I would also like to add this (I just started a new thread with this link) http://www.petshoppuppies.org/Articles/Rehabilitation of a Puppy Mill Dog2.pdf for more helpful advice. If you go to their home page, you can get other advice as well.

Welcome to the forum and I hope things work out with your cutie pie foster girl !


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Marj, that is fabulous information! Thank you for sharing that. I am doing an education booth at the dog show in may I will print this out to go with my puppy mill model.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaay! Glad to hear, Beth!


----------



## Jenya05 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Things Are Getting Better...*

Thank you for all of your kind words and advice! I think the love (and patience) is paying off, and I wanted to provide a little update.

I am a member of a training club here in Columbus so I have taken Cassidy (Sadie for short) down there for some sessions. We aren't doing anything intense...just praising and treating for "watch me's" and sits. I am trying to show her that new places/people/dogs/experiences aren't necessarily bad things that she needs to be scared of. I have also gotten some really great advice from one of the trainers who taught a couple of Gus's classes.

GusGus and Sadie have been getting along much better! We still have a few dominance issues, typically around chewies or a few distinct toys, but the two are doing much better now that they have (mostly) worked out their alpha issies. I added a picture of the precious little ones worn out after a hard day of playing. (It has been so beautiful here, they are getting extra long walks and romps in the yard!)

Not a whole lot of progress of the DH front. Sadie will now occasionally approach him, but she is still very skittish is he tries to approach her. It can make it really difficult for my DH to take Sadie out to go potty while I am at work! And because of that we have had a couple of accidents...but not too many. He has been the one feeding her and walking her so I have hope that, in time, things will get better.

Anyway, it is another beautiful day here after such a long winter so I think we are going to go play!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

adorable fluffs you have there

Kat


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw they are so sweet. Is hubby getting down on her level? Gabe hates when people hulk over him. It makes him nervous.


----------

